# 60D On/Off switch



## Emerson (Nov 28, 2014)

My 60D on/off switch is malfunctioning. It only stays on when pressure is applied downwards when it is in the on position. Is this something I can remedy myself or should it go "to the shop"?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2014)

How good are you at taking a camera apart and replacing parts? You will have to take it apart, determine which parts need replacing, order the parts, and re-assemble it.


----------



## rpt (Nov 28, 2014)

Since you are asking, like Mt Spokane Photography said "to the shop" is your best bet.


----------

